# [French NR] Edouard Chambon 3x3x3 single 8.66



## Ton (Sep 24, 2008)

Started at 3 sec of the solve


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ooooooooooo. Nakajima's in third place now


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2008)

Actually, he is in third place*s*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 4, 2008)

Dannngggg, that would be cool if Edouard beat Nakaji's WR average xD


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Oct 4, 2008)

That was amazing! Too bad that wasn't a WR, but does anybody know if it was a NR?


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 4, 2008)

Considering that this is the 2nd fastest solve in the world, and in first place in Netherlands, then yes, this solve would be NR for France.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 4, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Considering that this is the 2nd fastest solve in the world, and in first place in Netherlands, then yes, this solve would be NR for France.



Haha..I was hoping someone would point out the flaw in that logic.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't really see...is this full step?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 4, 2008)

I think it was, it might have been an OLL skip. I could see him to PLL.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 4, 2008)

I knew Edouard would get Sub 9 someday, he's been amazing at averages for a long time, so it was about time fore a good single.


----------



## joey (Oct 4, 2008)

It was a PLL skip. It was a great solve!


----------



## Ben D (Oct 13, 2008)

his turning style is very smooth...glad he got sub 9


----------

